# Fees for auditing



## asterling (Sep 16, 2010)

What is a fair fee to charge for auditing services? Per chart? Hourly? Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Mjones7 (Sep 16, 2010)

asterling said:


> What is a fair fee to charge for auditing services? Per chart? Hourly? Any input would be helpful.



I personally base my charges on what I am being asked to do -  there are so many different types of audits.  You have to consider how in depth of an audit is being requested and how much time and resource will you be required to use.  In addition, I  strongly recommend a written contract.


----------

